# Tap and Run for landscape lights



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

dogleg said:


> Looking for some type of tap and run connector to attach to 10-3 landscape wire.I will be wanting to tap off of the 10-3 to feed fixtures and not cut the 10-3 as it continues on to feed the other lights on the two lighting circuits.Any suggestions ??Or is it better to cut and splice in some sort of tap block.Thanks in advance.


I do not know of anything that would do that under ground. I would just cut in and splice it.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

Why #10 for landscape lighting ? Is it long distance ?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Lots of voltage drop at 12 volts. A good landscape lighting designer upsizes most of the time. With all the new led's it is not quite as big of deal. 
Can you peel off two of the cables and use a standard connector? Other wise just cut it and use water proof wire nuts. 
Econolight might have something though.


----------



## RFguy (Sep 11, 2013)

Spark Master said:


> Why #10 for landscape lighting ? Is it long distance ?


http://www.electriciantalk.com/f29/12-volt-landscape-light-issue-132010/


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't do landscape lighting, but I am interested. Are 12v LED's available to replace the low voltage lamps? Obviously then you can have smaller transformers, and more on the circuits....

Why not just run 120volt landscape lighting, and eliminate the voltage drop problem??


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Spark Master said:


> Why not just run 120volt landscape lighting, and eliminate the voltage drop problem??


Wiring methods and licensing requirements (lack of for LV lighting around here).


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Spark Master said:


> I don't do landscape lighting, but I am interested. Are 12v LED's available to replace the low voltage lamps? Obviously then you can have smaller transformers, and more on the circuits....
> 
> Why not just run 120volt landscape lighting, and eliminate the voltage drop problem??


#10 is usually deemed inappropriate -- too small -- for LV runs.

With LV runs you don't even need to bury the cable at all -- though it's an eyesore so everyone kicks some dirt over it.

Not having to seriously trench is a BIG deal. 

Especially around here. We have to blast rock.

The typical LV cable _*starts*_ at *#8-2*. :thumbsup: ( in copper -- aluminum is impossible )

BTW, the thickness of the cable insulation is quite a bump above THWN-2.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

So your paying for #8 copper, which is big dollars. 

With the recent LED's, I'm sure you can down size to #10. 

I should start reading up on low voltage land scape. Especially LED retrofits.

I'm surprised to hear it requires #8 wire. You're talking 40 amps at 12 volts !


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Spark Master said:


> So your paying for #8 copper, which is big dollars.
> 
> With the recent LED's, I'm sure you can down size to #10.
> 
> ...


The problem is a 2.4-volt drop on a 120V system is 2% and no big deal. On a 12V system it's 20%.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

hardworkingstiff said:


> The problem is a 2.4-volt drop on a 120V system is 2% and no big deal. On a 12V system it's 20%.


NAILED it. :thumbsup:

Further, landscaping runs tend to get crazy-long.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

Did you guys ever amp out a LV run ??? I'm curious..


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Spark Master said:


> Did you guys ever amp out a LV run ??? I'm curious..


You must find this hard to believe, but the smallest cable typically installed for LV is #8-2.

It has a massive jacket so that it can survive garden tools, a real necessity.

So what if it's expensive per foot.

_You don't have to bury it._

A wood bark or an inch of sand will do.

That ease of installation negates all cost issues with the cable.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

That 8-2 cable is usually fed by 14-2 line voltage to a NEMA3R transformer in a can.

You'll see that gadget all over the nation.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Spark Master said:


> Did you guys ever amp out a LV run ??? I'm curious..


I have. A 300 watt transformer. My driveway and surrounding garden have: 2 9-watt LED spotlights, 3 - 20 watt spotlights, and there's 11 x 18 watt mushroom path lights. Total watts: 268. The amprobe reads about 24 amps.


----------

